# stihl has a electric start leaf blower now



## Deleted member 83629

*This world is getting more lazy everyday *
*http://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/br450cef/*
*BR 450 C-EF*
*
*


----------



## BuckMKII

Hey at least it's a true 2 stroke engine. The downsides is that it's heavier, more $, and less CFM than the BR600.


----------



## Definitive Dave

I watched my sales guy playing with one a month or so ago at the dealership and I thought it would be handy for when a customer walks up to you to hold a conversation in the middle of you blowing off the yard, also for yards with dogs that are schitzo about blowers, but too many downsides so far.
Dave


----------



## BuckMKII

Dave I'd love to have a new backpack blower but my $150 BG 55 won't die. Top on my list is the Husky 580 BTS.


----------



## CR888

It upgrade was approved by stihl engineers as it goes with the brands philosophy of development, 'more weight, less power'. Being serious it does look good and is hopefully better than the 4mix dissaster series. Since the demise of the br420, stihl lost the plot with their backpack units and many loyal folks changed brands when it came to a backpack blower.


----------



## Definitive Dave

We love our BR600s, but one of my subcontractors went with a newer Redmax this year that moves the bacon full speed, for the same money.
Dave


----------



## redfin

My dealer showed me that yesterday. Adds 2 lbs but it is kind of cool the battery charges from the engine running.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Since I started looking yardcare trailers, I realized that I don't see very many Stihl BP blowers. All the trimmers may be Stihl but it is usually a Husky/Redmax or Shindaiwa blower. Though I have a hard time telling Redmax and Shindaiwa stuff apart at long range.

Anyway, maybe the pros will like it. Maybe that will hate it. It seems like a gimmick to me. I guess time will tell.


----------



## XSKIER

Just bought one today. It is freaking sweet. I think it blows as good as my BR 600, pre magnum, and the electric start is so nice. The telescopic blower tube is pretty cool too. Definitely worth the $50 and two pounds penalty.


----------



## alderman

Giving that rope a crank is just so much work. [emoji33]


----------



## ANewSawyer

It may be a bigger hit than I thought. But I wonder how much the battery is to replace if it goes out?


----------



## DND 9000

The battery is integrated into the control module of the BR 450 C-EF and cannot be replaced separately. If the battery is damaged, you need a whole new control module with battery.


----------



## XSKIER

alderman said:


> Giving that rope a crank is just so much work. [emoji33]


You are missing the point. The BR 450 C-EF does the trick, the wife will pick it up and go. Not so with the other rope start ***. Now all my leafs are blowed, and I didn't have to do a thing.


----------



## marne

DND 9000 said:


> The battery is integrated into the control module of the BR 450 C-EF and cannot be replaced separately. If the battery is damaged, you need a whole new control module with battery.



The Stihls just know how to get ya money.


----------



## ANewSawyer

DND 9000 said:


> The battery is integrated into the control module of the BR 450 C-EF and cannot be replaced separately. If the battery is damaged, you need a whole new control module with battery.



What exactly is the control module? Thanks.


----------



## DND 9000

I don`t know what it exactly does, but I think it regulates the charging process that the battery will not be overcharged.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Ok, thanks!


----------



## XSKIER

I pulled my BR 450 C-EF out last night for the first time in six months. I thought for sure the battery would have suffered some self discharge, and I would have to manually start it. Nope, three cranks of the electric starter and it was back in action, just like any other in season cold start.


----------



## LegDeLimber

Does this unit have a "3 second" kill circuit built into the the ignition?
I.e. if you inadvertently push the throttle too far or bump the switch, does it kill the blower?
I can imagine this being a royal pain in the rear, on a backpack unit.
If it's got a spring/auto return kill switch, then I assume it has the kill circuit. 

On my Echo pb-413 with the (pain in the side) hip throttle,
If you accidentally pull the little nub too far when you want to idle, at least it will recover,
IF you're quick on the trigger.

But most everything else now has the damned kill circuit built into it.
Loads of fun when you're trimming deep under shrubs and keep bumping it.
No flipping it back on like the older stuff. engine dies and you get pull the rope again.
That's another modern "improvement" that I've come to loathe.

Hmm, I wonder if Foggysails has a workaround for this?


----------



## XSKIER

Just saw this message. Most stihl now has momentary kill switches, one touch and they will stop. Switch then spring returns to the run position. On my SH 86 C, the kill is easy to activate when coming off high throttle lock. The detent to kill on the BG 450 C is a bit stronger, so I have not inadvertently activated it. It's no matter anyhow, because the same thumb that killed it can quickly restart it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LegDeLimber

Am I the only one thinking of users putting this thing on their backs
and then trying a cold start.

Since You can't reach the purge bulb or the choke control when you have it on your back...
One wonders how many owners will cook the starter motor 
by trying to crank it anyway.


----------



## earlthegoat2

Seems good for a homeowner but I would never get a whole fleet of them. I already have 75 or so starter motors and the electrical systems behind them I have to worry about. I don't need to add another 20.

It might be an improvement over the finicky Echo 770 recoil starter engagement pawls. Have to change those out about once every two month per blower. I have 13 of them.

Fun novelty though.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Leg, I hadn't thought about cold starts. Sounds like more trouble than it is worth in complication.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

I have the regular 450 without the electric start and im pressed to tell the difference between it and the 600 i had..i gave 400 bucks for it and dont regret a dime of it..its a good blower.


----------



## Guido Salvage

We sold one the other day. We also got in the new BR700 but have not sold one. The Husky 580 is still the king in my opinion.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Especially when you count the 4-mix vs 2-stroke.


----------



## XSKIER

I pulled my BR 450 C-EF out on Sunday, and this time I thought for sure that the battery would have suffered some self discharge from being laid dormant the past six months. Nope, three start cycles and it fired right up. I'm certainly impressed with the durability of this blower. It sure beats the BR 600 that I had previously, although the BR 700 is supposed to be better now. I'll wait until they add electric start to it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

Of all the Stihl equipment that I own, none of it starts as easily as I would like. Some of it starts easier once it's warm.

If I had $1.00 for every pull of the starter rope that failed to start a machine, I'd be a very rich man.

When it comes to ease of starting, Stihl fails miserably.


----------



## husky46cc

Free Will said:


> Of all the Stihl equipment that I own, none of it starts as easily as I would like. Some of it starts easier once it's warm.
> 
> If I had $1.00 for every pull of the starter rope that failed to start a machine, I'd be a very rich man.
> 
> When it comes to ease of starting, Stihl fails miserably.


Thank you, Free Will, for this post! I'm glad it's not just me that finds Stihl equipment hard to start!! And Husky equipment easy to start. Yanking on a rope is bad for my aging shoulders and beginning-to-tear rotator cuffs. (Both shoulders.)


----------



## XSKIER

ANewSawyer said:


> It may be a bigger hit than I thought. But I wonder how much the battery is to replace if it goes out?


A week short of five years old, and the starter still works like new. If the battery ever fails, I'd spend up to $200 to replace. The system really is that good!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW1000

I've two SH86C s one with the vacuum bag. On one the level sticks in the kill position, it's annoying to give it a couple of pulls and then remember it's probably stuck on kill. Also have a BR800 needs starting first time off the back but after that starts easy with the side pull on the back.


----------



## Woodanhor

1Alpha1 said:


> Of all the Stihl equipment that I own, none of it starts as easily as I would like. Some of it starts easier once it's warm.
> 
> If I had $1.00 for every pull of the starter rope that failed to start a machine, I'd be a very rich man.
> 
> When it comes to ease of starting, Stihl fails miserably.


Just put a magnum sticker on it
Easy starts and more power


----------

